# campy record 102mm bottom bracket



## bicycleguy (Mar 31, 2010)

what cranks will fit on my capy record 102mm bottom bracket? thanks, cole


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Record and Chorus. Sugino will fit in a pinch even though it is not really campy specific. Others like TA might, but that's out of my ken - others might know about more brands. I do not think there are very many.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

St Sheldon explains the difference between tapers here:

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/bbtaper.html

and yes, from Campy only record & Chorus - lesser names use a longer BB.


----------



## flakey (Feb 8, 2003)

*Athena*

Athena used / uses 102


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

If you are talking the '90's, the C Record era, when Athena last existed in square taper format, it most definitely does not work with a 102mm spindle, even Record of that era will not work. I know I tried. It needs 111mm spindle..


----------



## flakey (Feb 8, 2003)

bikerjulio said:


> If you are talking the '90's, the C Record era, when Athena last existed in square taper format, it most definitely does not work with a 102mm spindle, even Record of that era will not work. I know I tried. It needs 111mm spindle..



Yep, I am wrong. I thought the 99 Athena BB was similar to the new Record and Chorus. 

I made an assumption that since the Athena ergolevers were of the new design that the whole group was updated.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

My better answer to the OP would have been " Record and Chorus of the modern era, from the late '90's to 2006 will fit a 102mm BB".


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

My Dura ace 7410 cranks JUST fit a 102mm Chorus (almost same BB) with only a mm clearance between the small ring and the steel chainstay.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

latman said:


> My Dura ace 7410 cranks JUST fit a 102mm Chorus (almost same BB) with only a mm clearance between the small ring and the steel chainstay.


that's generally considered a no-no. different tapers. see poast #3


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

bikerjulio said:


> that's generally considered a no-no. different tapers. see poast #3


its the same 2 degree taper but a skinnier axle overall but it does fit although everything is further inboard ,anyway its works on my steel merckx and it will be fine till i get the correct DA 103 mm bb in Italian threading.

from sheldon browns link.... I generally avoid mixing sizes on customers' bikes, but I have a lot of experience mixing ISO/J.I.S. in both directions on my own personal bikes, and it as never given me a lick of trouble


----------

